# FCtF?



## Vhane (Oct 3, 2002)

Will this come out in a print copy? If so when?

Thank you.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2002)

Once we've finished the Big Book of Superpowers, we're *considering*a print-on-demand service for a combined book.  Looking at such printing prices, though, the book will be fairly expensive for what you get (softcover, black and white interior).  No promises yet.


----------

